# Is 30 Degrees Cold?



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Why is it that sometimes 30 is cold and sometimes not so cold? Today it is 30, bright sun, no wind, and the cold just penetrates through you.

I usually keep my bedroom at 59 during the winter. Why is it that sometimes I find 59 comfortable and sometimes too cold? Sometimes I bump the temperature up to 63 and usually it is comfortable but sometimes way to warm.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Change of life?


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

If you are a citrus tree, it can be deadly!


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

No, but that depends on the person. I grew up in Michigan and I don’t worry about the cold for the most part. I used to spend my Christmas breaks in the upper peninsula and the difference in the cold was amazing. Even though temperatures were cooler than the Detriot area it didn’t seem as cold. It has to do with humidity. The wetter it is the colder you feel. The dry air in the upper peninsula made it feel warmer. It does take time to adjust to the seasons change, except in spring. One warm day can destroy the bodies anti-freeze that has accumulated.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Moisture. It warmed up to 45 the other day. Yesterday it was bright and sunny when I fed the horses and I was cold even though I was in a down jacket because of the moisture in the air and the dropping temp. Today it was 4 degrees and I was out in a short sleeve t-shirt because the moisture had left the air


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Hard telling. When I lived in Plattsburgh, NY, we thought it had warmed UP when the winter temp got all the way up to 17 degrees. Now that I live in AR, 45 degrees with a stiff wind blowing makes me rush through outside chores, and scuttle back inside where the heater is - and my glasses get all fogged up!


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

When outside I tend to piddle. I'm not known to scuttle but I have been known to skittle.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Def Humidity/Moisture...
Really crisp cold is dry like a dessert, but around 30ish there is so much water around which eases the heat transfer


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Painterswife is right, it's the moisture in the air.

For me 30 is cold in the fall/early winter, but hoodie weather in the spring.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

It's also the time of year. In middle of January 30 F or -1 celcius is warm. In May it is darn cold


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Definitely moisture in the air. I moved from Tennessee to Minnesota a few years ago. 32 in TN is very cold to me; I feel it in my bones; but MN can be 0 or even below 0 as long as there isn't any wind and the sun is shining, it feels far warmer than wet cold in the TN.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

MoonRiver said:


> Why is it that sometimes 30 is cold and sometimes not so cold? Today it is 30, bright sun, no wind, and the cold just penetrates through you.


It is always just as cold or as warm as it is, which is 30F. The reason as mentioned above that it 'feels' colder or warmer are numerous reasons, but mostly due to the moisture in the air as mentioned However that isn't exactly 'the reason'. ...'the reason' is, I believe quite simply, insulation and thus thermal value. Endo and Exothermic reactions can be thought of really as the molecules around whatever bump into the molecules of something else and the more thermionic reaction that can take place, the more it can wick away or impart heat into. This explains why pressure cookers or steaming cooks things pretty quickly. (Pressure cookers is because higher pressure allows higher heat really), but the more moisture increases the thermal reaction and transfer of heat, or why metal feels cool generally even though it is room temp like most other things. it is because it wicks heat away quicker and is conductive of that heat.
Also why when it is very humid outside, a person feels hot. normally the body wicks away heat, but with a high moisture value it has high insulative properties and thus stops wicking it away as much, as it doesn't 'grab' the hot sweat from your skin, and take it away with low humidity air. (Which we call wicking away the heat.) In the winter it is traditionally very low humidity which wicks moisture away very easy, dries out your skin, etc. This is used for instance in freeze drying.
And of course it also has to do with what you are just plain used to. jumping into a 75f pool is warm if you you were just out in -20f weather, it is cold when you just came in from 85f weather.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

You must be using a degrees Kelvin thermometer. Yes, 30 degrees Kelvin would feel very cold!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Not when its -12 with wind


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Like time, it's all relative. A couple months ago 30*F felt cold to me. Today, after 2 days of way below freezing temps, 30*F was jacket weather.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

30degrees is never cold! But seriously, the felt temperature is as many said, related to humidity and of course wind. I do know that a 40 degree day in late October, feels cooler than a 40degree day in late March, because of the acclimatization factor. 

A 40 degree day in Vancouver bc in January, feels brutal compared to one in Saskatchewan usually, because of the humidity. The other day we had minus 31 F, with 74% humidity, and a 35 mph wind. That was a very cool day. It felt much worse than when it is say -45 and no wind, with a 30% humidity. 

And again to sum up, 30 degrees in winter, is never, ever a cold day in Saskatchewan, at least my part of the province. Lol.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

In Florida, 30 Degrees is 30 degrees below 60, yo daggone right it's cold!


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

MoonRiver said:


> Why is it that sometimes 30 is cold and sometimes not so cold? Today it is 30, bright sun, no wind, and the cold just penetrates through you.
> 
> I usually keep my bedroom at 59 during the winter. Why is it that sometimes I find 59 comfortable and sometimes too cold? Sometimes I bump the temperature up to 63 and usually it is comfortable but sometimes way to warm.


I know what you mean. When I was outside today doing bus duty, 30 (or 28 to be exact) was not cold. However, when I was at home on a ladder in the dark and the beginnings of the ice storm fixing a window, that same temperature was insufferable.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

IndyDave said:


> If you are a citrus tree


Barbara Walters? Is that you?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

30 degrees here is always cold. Its always high humidity. Its also very hot when we get 100 degrees and 90% humidity. 

I cant win. I may retire in west Texas.


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

Time of year also plays into it, +30 degrees in August I am wearing a jacket +30 degrees now I am working in a T-shirt. But for me it is the wind that gets me, -30 with 50-70 mph winds gets old, cold and down right awful real fast.

Coldest temp recorded in Montana -70 degrees (also coldest day ever recorded in the lower 48) with wind chill -110 is not out of the question here.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

It has a lot to do with what you are doing.
If you are on a ladder fixing a window, you are not happy in the first place, and then any little thing is magnified.
but if you have a pair of snow shoes strapped to your feet, the temp is perfect..
attitude..


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I grew up and lived my first 31 years in MN and WI -- 30 degree's was nothing. I've been outside when the actual temp was -55F. 

I then moved to Florida and then to Texas and been in the deep south for another 31 years. 50F is cold to me now. It was in the 20's this morning and I was freezing.

Thermostat at home is set at 76F year round and at work I wear sweaters as they keep it at 72F
Yeah, I'm a total temperature wimp! I admit it.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

https://www.mtu.edu/webcams/view/index.html

This has current temps.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> It has a lot to do with what you are doing.
> If you are on a ladder fixing a window, you are not happy in the first place, and then any little thing is magnified.
> but if you have a pair of snow shoes strapped to your feet, the temp is perfect..
> attitude..


Yeah, I wasn’t all that happy to be on a ladder in an ice storm. I was, however, very happy that I didn’t fall off said ladder. Whoever thought of the idea of garden windows with crank out windows that don’t open all the way should be hanged by the thumbs and beaten with a sock full of nickels.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

farmerDale said:


> 30degrees is never cold! But seriously, the felt temperature is as many said, related to humidity and of course wind. I do know that a 40 degree day in late October, feels cooler than a 40degree day in late March, because of the acclimatization factor.
> 
> A 40 degree day in Vancouver bc in January, feels brutal compared to one in Saskatchewan usually, because of the humidity. The other day we had minus 31 F, with 74% humidity, and a 35 mph wind. That was a very cool day. It felt much worse than when it is say -45 and no wind, with a 30% humidity.
> 
> And again to sum up, 30 degrees in winter, is never, ever a cold day in Saskatchewan, at least my part of the province. Lol.


30 degrees is cold. Cold enough to kill you in a short period of time. Think not? try it. Go outside on a day when it's thirty degrees, expose your body to that temp and see how long it takes for hypothermia to kick in. I recommend having a freind with you who is properly dressed so they are not exposed to the cold to rescue you.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

right now 30F would be considered warm.
it was minus -22F at 8AM warmed up to -11F by noon.
all the way up to +3F for a high today.
How long do you have to stay out in 30F, buck naked; to die ?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> right now 30F would be considered warm.
> it was minus -22F at 8AM warmed up to -11F by noon.
> all the way up to +3F for a high today.
> How long do you have to stay out in 30F, buck naked; to die ?


A couple hours should catch it. Depends on a number of factors. Body fat, general health, metabolism etc. how long do people last in northern oceans where the water temp is about thirty degrees? Not very long.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I think it has a lot to being aculamated. When you have been exposed to 80F temps for months and it suddenly drops to 30F you feel really forze in just minutes out side.

On the other hand with the cold we have been experinceing for nearly a week now a sudden rise to 30F I would be more than happy to slip on a sweat shirt and walk my dogs.

I don't mind spending limited time out doors being still like coyote hunting in below zero temps. But I dress for those cold temps and it is a 30 minute stint before we are moving about and back in a warm environment.

Would I sit on the ice with out a shelter in 30F temp, I wouldn't do that on a bright sunny 50F spring day.

 Al


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I'll trade your 30 degrees with little wind for my -30 wind chill anytime...


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> 30 degrees is cold. Cold enough to kill you in a short period of time. Think not? try it. Go outside on a day when it's thirty degrees, expose your body to that temp and see how long it takes for hypothermia to kick in. I recommend having a freind with you who is properly dressed so they are not exposed to the cold to rescue you.


Not if you are Wim Hof.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

there is a man in Wausau who rides his bicycle every day all year long. he wears shorts and no coat. if the weather is warmer he goes bare foot. On sunny days he will sit on the sidewalk with his back against the supermarket wall .. 
I have ice fished when the temp got so warm that there was several inches of water on top of the ice.
we stripped down to our tee shirts .. 
once in the later time of winter, we parked my conversion van on the ice and fished all day. the ice was melting and the water was running into the drilled holes. when it came time to leave, I could not drive away. the weight of the van had created a circular depression in the ice. it was all wet uphill and slippery.
luckily there were six of us and we had enough people to push it out of the depression..
........jiminwisc.....


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Today it got up to 8F with virtually no wind, which is a great improvement over the zero or below zero temps we have been having. Went jogging. It felt warm out. Isn't that crazy?


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Something related to this. If you are feeling very cold all the time, it could be an iron deficiency. As I am on a mostly vegetarian diet now, I do not get as much iron from my diet. I was feeling very cold as fall started to set in. One day, I took my body temp and it was a little under 95F! I did a bit of searching online and found that an iron deficiency caused by a vegetarian diet can affect body temperature regulation. I started taking an iron supplement daily and now I am feeling a lot more like I used to feel with regard to cold.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> parked my conversion van on the ice and fished all day. the ice was melting and the water was running into the drilled holes. when it came time to leave, I could not drive away. the weight of the van had created a circular depression in the ice. *it was all wet uphill and slippery*.
> luckily there were six of us and we had enough people to push it out of the depression..
> ........jiminwisc.....


Uphill ?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Last week when we finally got to 30*F it felt like spring, it was so warm! After a few days in the 40's to 50's our temp dropped to 29*F (now at 19*F) today. Even with the sun shining I was freezing! Had to take daughter to work then dumped some coffee grounds on the garden. Been setting in front of a heater for 2 hours and still cold.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

I can handle about any Summertime temperatures, and still able to get some things done when over 90* degrees. When we have temps below freezing (usually accompanied by a stiff wind), I get cold quickly, and can't seem to shake it. Bringing up two loads of firewood yesterday in 20 mph winds and temp of 15*, I was numb, and never did warm up until I went to bed.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

Thirty degrees is TOO D**NED cold!! Of course, today (the 9th of Feb.) it's supposed to be around 80 here.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

mnn2501 said:


> I grew up and lived my first 31 years in MN and WI -- 30 degree's was nothing. I've been outside when the actual temp was -55F.
> 
> I then moved to Florida and then to Texas and been in the deep south for another 31 years. 50F is cold to me now. It was in the 20's this morning and I was freezing.
> 
> ...


76F whoa that is way to hot! 

I try to keep the temp 68 during the day in the house during the winter, summer I can get let get up to 72 but but 79 I start getting a headache from it being too hot in the house.

68 in the house right now and the 8 year old is running around in T-shirt and shorts.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

oneraddad said:


> Uphill ?


Yes, uphill in every direction. like stretching 
glad wrap tightly over a round bowl and then pressing your finger on the center..
we have fished on warm sunny late winter days when we drilled 8" holes and the water would run into the holes all day. by late afternoon the holes would be 10" in diameter..
this was such a day..


----------

